# Command7



## NJM (Jul 10, 2018)

I am considering litigation for unpaid invoices on Lowe's sites.... mismanaged by Command7...

Has anyone else been successful in collection against Command7.. , and can they recommend a law firm in Utah.. per a jurisdiction clause.?

Thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Utah?

Is Command7 formerly Symbiot who bought SMG?

Sorry to hear of your troubles, good luck.


----------



## NJM (Jul 10, 2018)

Yes , thanks


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

NJM said:


> I am considering litigation for unpaid invoices on Lowe's sites.... mismanaged by Command7...
> 
> Has anyone else been successful in collection against Command7.. , and can they recommend a law firm in Utah.. per a jurisdiction clause.?
> 
> Thanks


It's Utah and you better have a LDS member for a lawyer otherwise you're helically challenged......


----------



## Fd4x4 (Jul 11, 2018)

I do a lot of work for command 7. Never had an issue before with payments. Out of curiosity what’s their reason for non payment?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Fd4x4 said:


> I do a lot of work for command 7. Never had an issue before with payments. Out of curiosity what's their reason for non payment?


I bet NJM would like to know their reason also.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Luther said:


> I bet NJM would like to know their reason also.


If ya Google any of these companies, info is right there if they pay or not.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Luther said:


> I bet NJM would like to know their reason also.


"Because you didn't fill out section XYZ-a, on form 1157c, as stated in paragraph Zz, section 2 subsection k on page 47 of your subcontractor agreement..."


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I understand the ways of the world and their ever changing ways and I know that working with some of these companies is how some people make their living.
Personally, I am very cautious when working with them, I keep close tabs on all documentation that's required and am always in a position to walk away without a threat or inconveinence to my way of life.
That being said, I am more willing to work with them if I can personally stand in front of who I will be dealing with and shake there hand. Because at that point I know whether they are a snake and they know I say what I mean and mean what I say.


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

I have done work for Command 7 before but never had much of an issue with them. Have had to call & remind them about payment before, but that's about it. Call & bug them a little.
Hope you get paid


----------



## naturescaretaker (Dec 6, 2019)

In 2015 we took Command 7 a/k/a Intergrated a/k/a Symbiot Business Group to the carpet over multiple accounts. They lost in UT courts, badly. Their biggest mistake was sending us a bank wire on a late payment from a Symbiot bank account. With that, we blew through all of their corporate protection and layers to get to the money.

Since that time, most of the upper management has been replaced including the CEO. I personally know several other contractors who have successfully sued and won. 

They still will screw a contractor at every chance they get, even today. I had a call from someone two weeks ago trying to collect and wanted to know which attorney to use.


----------

